# building small tank, need advice



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have some spare glass and want to make a small tank, probably something like 12 x 12 x12 approximately.

I have seen nano tanks that have, what I would call a built in sump, a part of the tank is sectioned off as the sump area.

I am wondering how to build this, note, I have a fair bit of experience rebuilding normal tanks, I just need advice on this extra sump part.

I can get a pump cheap and easy on ebay, just not sure what size I would need for this 7 or 8 gallon tank.

I am also not sure how I should actually set up the plumbing, such as put the pump where, make holes where and so on. Anyone have any tips? 

Also, anyone know the proper term used for this style of tank so I can try to find info online?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is an example http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No

I would put the sump part in the back instead of the side but this is the concept I would like to build


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want to make it simple, use a mattenfilter. Little to no maintenance, and little to build. Same basic idea.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I want the inside of the tank to just be glass, no filter, heater or anything visible.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have glass you will see all those things behind it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I will be either painting that back glass or making a moss wall, probably both


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been considering this for my 10gallon. Thinking about building it from the outside of the tank and having an overflow into the tank.

Maybe try something like that. I like the built in "sumps" but in the back, it may cause issues as you don't have the room you once had.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I have a plan now

Section A holds the sponge and bio media and is the over flow area, the bottom of this section where it meets section B will be filled with holes for water flow and with the space under it, most if not all of the bio media should be well used, if the bio media was at the very bottom of the tank I could see 1/4 of it not being used. Section B will house the pump and heater and will have a small hose from the pump at the bottom up to near the top of the acrylic for disturbing the surface for gas exchange or is this not needed due to the over flow and outflow be lower?

I plan to size section A to fit some size of aquaclear sponge media.

Does this all seem good?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

One little thing, the choice of having the bottom glass on the inside of the sides or having the sides on top of the bottom glass.

I am thinking having the bottom on the inside would look better, but is there much difference in strength? For this project I will be using way thicker glass than needed so probably no dif for this project, wondering for future projects.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can do it either way, but my preference is sides on top of bottom. Easier to build for one thing.


----------

